# السلام عليكم ...اللي عاوز أي معلومات عن صناعة البوليميرات يتفضل؟



## المهندس الأمين (4 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام لكل الزملاء والزميلات ...يللي عندو أي سؤال عن صناعة أي نوع من البولميرات ممكن ساعده ..........


----------



## بومتيح (5 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير ........ ممكن اخي معلومات عن اشهر البوليمرات واسخداماتها


----------



## الصقرللمادة الاصقة (6 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا الرجاء اي البوليمر الذي يستعمل في المواد الاصقه


----------



## المهندس الأمين (7 سبتمبر 2008)

*لمحة ..وانتظروا المزيد*

تلعب البوليميرات دوراً كبيراً وهاماً في حياة الإنسان وتستخدم بشكل غير محدود في جميع مجالات الحياة حتى سمي عصرنا هذا بعصر البتروكيماويات فالمواد البلاستيكية والألياف الصناعية والصموغ والجلد الاصطناعي والغراء الاصطناعي والرقائق والطلاء وغيرها... , جميعها بوليميرات ونحتاج أليها في حياتنا اليومية .
ويفسر الاستخدام الواسع للبوليميرات بالمواصفات القيمة لخواصها الفيزيائية ولخواصها الكيميائية .
لكن التركيب المعقد للبوليميرات واللزوجة العالية لمحاليلها بالإضافة إلى مجموعة من الخصائص الأخرى يقف عائقا دون معرفة الكثير عن خواص البوليميرات فإنه لابد من تطور المعرفة وتطور المعلومات عن البوليميرات .


----------



## المهندس الأمين (7 سبتمبر 2008)

*مقدمة ....والمزيد بالانتظار*

تلعب البوليميرات دوراً كبيراً وهاماً في حياة الإنسان وتستخدم بشكل غير محدود في جميع مجالات الحياة حتى سمي عصرنا هذا بعصر البتروكيماويات فالمواد البلاستيكية والألياف الصناعية والصموغ والجلد الاصطناعي والغراء الاصطناعي والرقائق والطلاء وغيرها... , جميعها بوليميرات ونحتاج أليها في حياتنا اليومية .
ويفسر الاستخدام الواسع للبوليميرات بالمواصفات القيمة لخواصها الفيزيائية ولخواصها الكيميائية .
لكن التركيب المعقد للبوليميرات واللزوجة العالية لمحاليلها بالإضافة إلى مجموعة من الخصائص الأخرى يقف عائقا دون معرفة الكثير عن خواص البوليميرات فإنه لابد من تطور المعرفة وتطور المعلومات عن البوليميرات .


----------



## الصقرللمادة الاصقة (8 سبتمبر 2008)

الرجاء الاهتمام بموضوع البوليمر الذي يدخل في الماده الاصقه الخاصه بالسيور المطاط والاطارات


----------



## الصقرللمادة الاصقة (8 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوررررر اخي المهندس الامين


----------



## محمد عبد الواسطي (10 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذه المعلومات ولكن نريد المزيد المزيد


----------



## ابود محمد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

نشكر الاعضاء والمشرفين على هذا المنتدى الرائع 
اخي ماهو البوليمر المستخدم في غراء الخشب هل هو بولي فنيل اسيتات ام بولي فنيل الكول وما هي المفادير


----------



## ع ـبدالله (17 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يج ـزاك خ ـير الاخ امين وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## فلاد مير (20 سبتمبر 2008)

المستخدم في غراء الخشب هو البولي فاينيل الكحول
وغاليا ما يكون البولى فاينيل الكحول يأتى حصو ويتم عملية البلمرة


----------



## ابود محمد (20 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك الأخ فلاد مير على هذا الجواب لكن لم افهم ماذا تقصد بالجملة ( يأتى حصو ويتم عملية البلمرة ) وشكرا مسبقا


----------



## فلاد مير (20 سبتمبر 2008)

العفو حبيبى
انا اقصد ان البولي فاينيل الكحول هو اساساً حصو ( يعنى صلب ) 
وانت تقوم ببلمرته مع التسخين ووصع الماء وبعض المواد المساعدة للاذابة الحصو 
وعلى حسب اللزوجة الملطوبة تضيف الخامات المخففة مثل الماء والمواد المذيبة


----------



## ابود محمد (22 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي فلاد مير على سرعة الرد بارك الله لك في وقتك ولجميع المشاركين في هذا المنتدى


----------



## مهند فيصل (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذي المعلومات الذكيه اذا ممكن اذا لديك بعض طرق صناعة اللواصق ممكن تزودنا بها


----------



## مهند فيصل (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات ممكن تزودنا بطريقه لصناعة اللواصق اواين اجدها في اي موقع


----------



## ابود محمد (7 أكتوبر 2008)

اين انت ايها المهنس الامين نحن في انتظارك يا اخي


----------



## almursheed (8 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي المهندس 
هل ممكن نعرف ما هي الاستفادة من المواد التالية في الصناعات وما هي النسبة التي تضاف الي كل مادة من المواد التصنيع 
مثل :
الكيروسين 
الديزل 
البتومين 
الميثالون 
السؤال هل ممكن نستفيد من هذا المواد المواد في التصنيع وما هي النسب وما هي المواد المواد التي ممكن نستخرجها من المواد المذكور اعلان سؤء بتصنيعها هي او باضافات مواد اخر عليه نرجو منكم الرد الشفي علي كل مادة من المواد المذكور ولكم منا جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## على الغول (25 مايو 2009)

أخى الكريم 
اريد مادة تدرس لطلبة الجامعات عن موضوع تدوير اللدائن ومصانع البيتروكيمائيات
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng.sami (29 مايو 2009)

بالنسبة لغراء الاخشاب (الابيض) فانه يكون من البولى فينيل اسيتات مع اضافة بعض الاضافات المضادة للتعفن .


----------



## الريس محمد (14 يوليو 2010)

ارجو منك معلومات عن البولى فينيل اسيتات ولك جزيل الشكر 
ارجو الرد سريعا


----------



## أبو 14 (15 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخي ما هي أنواع البوليميرات التي تضاف للخلطات الإسمنتية حتى تجعلها كالعجينة و تأخر من زمن جفافها مثل هذه الخلطات تستعمل في أعمال الديكور و التشطيبات الخارجية لمحاكات الحجر و الطوب و غيرها


----------

